# Best car for high end car audio install



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

So if you were to buy a car and the most important criteria was how good it would be for installing a great car audio system what would you buy? My thought would be something with plenty of usable dash space to get as much of the sound up high where it belongs, big cavities in front of the doors for a large mid bass driver and maybe even space up front for a sub. I don't think such a car exists but what would be the best option?


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

My Scion tC I had wasn't too bad. Fairly symmetrical dash and windshield was fairly far away and doors were kindles roomy. Never finished the install before selling it. But was easy to work and and as far as I got on the system started sounding pretty good.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I've seen a lot of infinity g35/37's. I remember hearing something about them being a great car for it. Other then that, seems like the more symmetrical, the better.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have heard the yaris is good for installs and judging by what I have seen their dash is very symmetrical


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

why so worried about what you can get in the dash? why not under it?  something open without center consoles in the way. a flat dash is always a plus. lets not forget plenty of cargo area to fit all the equipment. and most important something that when you put a stereo in it it won't mess up the onboard computer. i hate new cars fyi


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

2005+ Mustang


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe you need a Magic Bus:
How to Build An Audiophile Car Stereo System, an Interview with Jon Whitledge - Show Cars - Car Audio and Electronics

He explains his choise of car with science...
Here's a video exerpt:




The article is fun to read why he chose the Sprinter Van.


----------



## OZSQL (Mar 16, 2009)

I wonder if doc is using a flux capacitor & 1.21 gigawatts to power that setup.


----------



## Lstruck (Sep 14, 2010)

A Peterbuilt..


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Personally, I've always thought of any 80-90's non descript Japaneese hatchback would be a great platform. Very easy to work on, room to do pretty much whatever you want. Just my $.02.


----------



## montara (Jul 23, 2009)

Nissan cube. Not only the big, deep dash but check under the front seat. Theirs a 8" deep false floor perfect for up-firing woofers.


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

I love the front stage position in my 91 civic hatchback. That guy in the video was baked. I bet his car sounds amazing though....


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 14, 2010)

Late model Ford RWD... I'm thinking Crown Vic, or the Mercury Gran Marquis. Megafeet of room, already quiet, should have a decent sized alternator. I've never worked on one personally, but they seem like virtual endless possibilities. Maybe I'm just biased though- my old bones hate getting in the car I drive now!


----------



## langlowe (Oct 11, 2010)

I would think someone would have said Lexus. Quite as anything out there including the door glass.


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

BMW 850, Acura Legend, G35


----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

Acura RSX. Huge crumple zones in the kickpanel cavity, adequate room in the hatch for gear, no onboard computer to f**k with. Doors can take a 7" with minimal work. Much quieter from the factory than a regular Honda. No room for a center channel, though.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

SSexpo03 said:


> BMW 850, Acura Legend, G35


Interesting, care to explain the first two?


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

This actually was one of the driving forces for my decision to buy a 2007 or later G35 sedan. Front of the coupe is set up similarly, but less room in the trunk.

Designers of the Bose system actually gave considerable thought to speaker placement and allocated a 10" woofer in the front doors (though shallow at 3" or less) which gives a pretty wide possibility for using a number of different mid-bass units. A three inch midrange driver is located high and well forward in the doors right beneath the tweeters in the mirror sail panel, and the midranges actually angle slightly up and back toward the opposite passenger. Rear doors will accept a 6.5" driver of most any depth. Center channel is a three inch stock, but could be modified to accept a four inch pretty easily. 

Use of the 3" drivers in both the doors and center gives some interesting possibilities for the use of some drivers capable of tweeter-less installs, and also provides for identically voiced drivers for the entire front stage in the critical mid and upper ranges, which according to Andy is optimal in an MS8 arrangement.

The trunk has an opening in the rear deck for a 10" sub and a pass thru of 5 by 10 inches, so there are a number of possibilities as to sub options and how to vent the sub into the interior, sealed, ported, IB, aperiodic etc. The trunk is about 13 cubic feet so there is reasonable room for equipment.

I don't have as much detail, but I also considered the IS250/350 which had some pretty good stock speaker placement and aiming.

While many here extensively modify their vehicles for optimum speaker placement, I suspect more do not in order to maintain a stealth appearance and have less vulnerability to theft. Thanks for starting this thread to help identify vehicles that have good potential, both unmodified and modified.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

BMW M3 with HPF stage 2-3 turbo.
This is CLEARLY the best car for a high end install. 

~JH


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

slowsedan01 said:


> Interesting, care to explain the first two?



I like big wide 2-door cars... The 850 has a lot of space up front and pretty symetrical dash. The Legend was a nice Acura product that was fairly quiet from the factory and again had room up front and a pretty symetrical dash. There was one at the shop I used and it was pretty good for how basic the system was. Large trunks as well...


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Easy, McLaren F1-central seat and no PLD to worry about


----------



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

There probably is no perfect car/truck out there....anything that was totally engineered from the outset to be ideal in every way for SQ would just be compromised for everything else that a car is meant to do. 

However, a few things that I like to see:

a) Big doors/airspace for mounting woofers - more air is always better, whether you have low, medium, or high Q drivers. 

Big SUVs, pickups, and 2 doors are most ideal. 

b) Door panels that are flat - curvy/exotic door panels are usually a headache for making mods without going the fiberglass route (e.g. dual woofer setup). I wish to avoid fiberglass as much as possible from an SQ point of view. Stock woofer size of at least 6.5". 

c) Ease of IB/AP mounting for sedans/coupes; plenty of cargo space for sub enclosures for hatches, SUVs, and pickups. If IB is not possible for trunk equipped cars, then sizey volumes for trunk.

d) Flat dash is nice.

e) Center channel or the ability to put in one easily is very nice. Minimum space for driver - 4".

f) Ability to mount full size HLCDs under the dash with ease - very nice.

g) Long dimensions are ideal - cars that are too short have a harder time getting a nice full bass wave. Getting the subs as far away from the driver is more ideal than closer to the driver. It's not the end of the world of course, but these little things help.

h) Some cars have nice built-in-by-accident midbass humps - '80s and early '90s Hondas, Acuras for one. 

One of the cars I like that has all of this stock (the physical aspects) is the Chrysler 300 and perhaps the Charger as well. 

For SUVs, I like any of the big GM SUVs....also Toyota Sequioa is nice. 

I guess it goes without saying that a double DIN that can easily go aftermarket is very critical. As much as I like BMWs, Benzes, Lexuses, etc. they don't make ideal SQ cars despite their solidity and quietness. Maybe the older ones, but certainly not the newer ones to my knowledge. They also tend to be skimpy on woofer size and mounting ease. 

Big doors are great....perhaps my favorite part of the vehicle. Small doors with less than ideal woofer mounting (e.g. an old Mini) just doesn't get the most out of a system. I've heard an identical amp in a LaForza with small doors versus my GTO and it was a pretty big difference (I'd say it had better woofers than me). 

If an OEM system ever had a dual 6.5" woofer in the door setup, I would be all over it.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

This is great stuff! Keep it coming!

I have always had to keep my systems factory looking since I would often park in a park and ride lot where there were always cars broken into almost daily. Once had a 96 Civic with a basic system and I was able to make a faceplate out of the stock radio that I could slip over the after market one after removing the face plate. Currently I have a BMW 323Ci convertible and with my MS-8 sounds pretty nice given all of the speakers are in the factory locations (+ 10" IB sub in ski pass thru). The amps and MS-8 are mounted to the back of the back seats in the trunk with the original trim pannel covering them so even when you open the trunk there is nothing to give it away. I was hoping that this thread would bring up some cars that I would both like to drive and allow for a great stealth audio install by using the factory speaker locations and keep the factory look. My MS-8 has got me thinking more about a center channel since this seems to allow one to take the system up a level. These electronic tuning devices have opened up a whole new level for systems with good stock speaker locations. I am constantly amazed at the height of my sound stage in my BMW and I am tempted to break my stock look for a center channel setup but the air vents take up all of the real estate needed for a center channel.

Thanks for the G35 recomendation as this seem to be a nice option. I have noticed that the new BMW 3 series have high mounted door speakers and there have been some installers that have cut out the kick panels and been able to mount some beefy 6+" speakers with nice air space behind them. 

I would like to find a car with room to mount at least a 4" speaker at the base of each A pillar and center channel or where you could use a wide band driver in each of these locations. Add a beefy 6.5" driver in the Kicks or doors and a IB sub(s) in the trunk and with a great processor and plenty of power and I think you would have some sonic heaven!


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

TheHulk9er said:


> This is great stuff! Keep it coming!
> 
> I have always had to keep my systems factory looking since I would often park in a park and ride lot where there were always cars broken into almost daily. Once had a 96 Civic with a basic system and I was able to make a faceplate out of the stock radio that I could slip over the after market one after removing the face plate. Currently I have a BMW 323Ci convertible and with my MS-8 sounds pretty nice given all of the speakers are in the factory locations (+ 10" IB sub in ski pass thru). The amps and MS-8 are mounted to the back of the back seats in the trunk with the original trim pannel covering them so even when you open the trunk there is nothing to give it away. I was hoping that this thread would bring up some cars that I would both like to drive and allow for a great stealth audio install by using the factory speaker locations and keep the factory look. My MS-8 has got me thinking more about a center channel since this seems to allow one to take the system up a level. These electronic tuning devices have opened up a whole new level for systems with good stock speaker locations. I am constantly amazed at the height of my sound stage in my BMW and I am tempted to break my stock look for a center channel setup but the air vents take up all of the real estate needed for a center channel.
> 
> ...


Get a G35 Sport and you won't miss your BMW much, especially at time for maintenance. You can spend the money saved on the car audio.


----------



## ppower (Apr 8, 2011)

Buick Regal/Grand Nationals have certainly been chosen for a reason. For using wave guides or kick panels, the lack of a center stack is a big improvement to not block the sound waves. As wide of a car as you can find like full size SUVs or the Regal make for a wider stage. No clutch pedal to prevent a big kick panel pod.

I'm thinking that another list should be to compile all cars that have a stock center channel speaker location because it sure makes things easier. I can't find anything already listed by searching.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Saturn Ion, flat dash with a center console. L/R dash mounted speakers and deep doors.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Not sure if anyone posted the Toyota FJ Cruiser yet but I am loving mine!

Ability to put BIG midbasses in the doors. I am running L8's (9") and could easily fit a deep 10" in there.

Flat, high dash with plenty of room for a center channel. (My next project)

Huge A-pillars, I have 4's and tweeters but a 5.25 wouldn't be a stretch and should not create a blind spot even on axis.

Room in the back for whatever box subs you want to run. I have a slim mount 12 (SI BM MKIII) for more utility space. Amp rack can go on either of the wheel wells or false floor.

Sturdy electrical system and no noise. I have 1500 true watts and the lights never dim even at full tilt! Big three on stock battery and no issues so far.

I am liking it so far!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

PPower - I too would like to find a list of cars with factory center channel speakers and or a-pillar / L/R dash locations.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

TheHulk9er said:


> PPower - I too would like to find a list of cars with factory center channel speakers and or a-pillar / L/R dash locations.


Volvo c70
S60
S80


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

E34 BMW (1988-1995 5 series). Well, at least from what I have discovered so far. Huge kick panel area. Kick panel enclosed area is .3 ft^3 without extending the kick panel into the foot well. No need to use the doors for anything. Seats that go a mile back. 3+" of foam padding under the carpet. Almost a false floor under the carpet with all that padding. Loads of sound deadening elsewhere.

The E34 was the last of the 5-series that was easy to work on, and easily the most reliable. After that, the over zealous use of computers ruined everything. 

Whats not good is the transmission hump (but we got the huge kick panels in return), and the asymmetric driver orientated dash. I am "fixing" the dash.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## bigted83 (Apr 12, 2011)

The new 5th generation camaro's


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Chaos said:


>


Dale Earnhardt, Jr. had an Impala SS featured in one of the mags about 10 years ago that I always thought was pretty sweet. If I remember correctly, he was running a couple JL subs IB in the rear deck. Imma do some research now.


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

The Baron Groog said:


> Easy, McLaren F1-central seat and no PLD to worry about


This.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

I know this thread is getting old but today I had to laugh when I realized the first thing I do when I see a new car is check out the factory speaker locations and the size and shape of the A pillars!  I'm such a dork!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

SSexpo03 said:


> *BMW 850*Acura Legend, G35


Hoping you see this.... Any particular reasons for picking an 850? Pm would be fine.
Thx!



Oops! Missed the second post.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

TheHulk9er said:


> I know this thread is getting old but today I had to laugh when I realized the first thing I do when I see a new car is check out the factory speaker locations and the size and shape of the A pillars!  I'm such a dork!


back when I started, I carried an ID mini horn body around with me and could check fitment in every vehicle I looked at...many Nissans were eliminated from consideration bc of the difficulty in installing them:laugh:


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I noticed that my friends 2002 Accord midbass on the doors are higher than down in the corner when your feet is and the seats are low so the midbass is around your knee to belly height which is very good for a two way set up .


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

our neighbor bought one of the early former generation Ford Explorers ('02 or so) with the intent of making a competition champion sound system. And that is exactly what he did. 
The cargo area was filled with amps and subs, the door speakers sounded great, the dash had double din capacity with no issues. His setup was quite impressive!


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

The newest generation MB Sprinter/VW Crafter. 6" in doors, 3" LCR on dash, huge a-pillars, 50 liter box under passenger seat (when 3-seater). Optional double separated batteries from factory, 2din high up in dash.


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

The Baron Groog said:


> Easy, McLaren F1-central seat and no PLD to worry about


image was easy to get centered on my mclaren f1. car was too noisy though. :laugh:


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Since I am car hunting at the moment so I will revive this. 

Requirements

2006 or newer
4-door sedan
Premium to low end luxury 
Decent gas milage, 18MPG or so in city minimum
$25K or less

I am an older life form so quiet, comfort, and ride are WAY more important than handling and speed. Not sure where I can drive 100 MPH in Chicago anyway. Give me heated leather over G-forces any day 

Some cars I am considering:
Buick Lacrosse (2010 and newer)
Acura TL
Toyota Avalon and Camry
Infinity G (Gas Mileage is a concern)
Hundai Sonata


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

jimbno1 said:


> Since I am car hunting at the moment so I will revive this.
> 
> Requirements
> 
> ...


I'd have to lean to the Buick. If I were to get a car, I'd be looking there.
I can't say If it's a good or bad platform, but they sure look nice... And I'd have fun putting something together for it. Lol


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Interesting thread!

Subscribed


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

Interesting thread!

Subscribed


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I've seen a lot of infinity g35/37's. I remember hearing something about them being a great car for it. Other then that, seems like the more symmetrical, the better.


The two door G35/G37 is VERY noisy, not a good choice. I think the best upgrade I have made to my stereo system was new quieter tires.  To me the best car is an already quiet car.


----------



## sjr033 (Dec 30, 2011)

My first thought was early/mid 90's Chevy Suburban 2500 diesel. Flat dash, flat doors, factory dash speakers, massive room in back AND being a diesel dual factory batteries with big alternator.

Second thought was 1990-1996 Oldsmobile Silhouette van. The ones that look like a door stop. The dash is DEeP and the A-pillar is HUGE.


----------



## eprater1 (Dec 13, 2010)

2005ish f250/350. no center console, wide compartment, deep doors, flat doors, flat dash that can be manipulated, room for 10" sub front and center. oh and two batteries and two alternators.


----------



## eprater1 (Dec 13, 2010)

jimbno1 said:


> Since I am car hunting at the moment so I will revive this.
> 
> Requirements
> 
> ...


check out the VW PAssat TDI. tons of features, semi luxury, 50 mpg. brand new 2012 w/36k warranty and service for 36k all for 27k.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

Lexus CT 200H>>>>> you get lexus quietness plus being a hybrid with the same drivetrain as the prius you get an electrical system that has a constant 14.8v that does not drop off when you have the music up. Plus its extremely quiet when running.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

cruzinbill said:


> Lexus CT 200H>>>>> you get lexus quietness plus being a hybrid with the same drivetrain as the prius you get an electrical system that has a constant *14.8v that does not drop off *when you have the music up. Plus its extremely quiet when running.


Would like to have more info about this ^... Do you own a CT200H? 

Kelvin


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

No, I have a 2010 Prius. I took one for a drive tho, silly as it sounds it was like a lexus prius.... about the only way to describe it. Much nicer interior IMO, I chose against it since it doesnt get as good of gas mileage as the prius... which I wanted somthing for road trips and commuting so that was the only thing that I cared about. If interested you should def take one for a spin.

Also on the voltage part of your question. The 12v battery is directly charged from the Hybrid battery thru a 201v DC to 12v DC inverter (there is no alternator). Anyway... with the car powered on you get a constant 14.8v. In testing on mine with the system at about 3/4 volume(never bothered to check higher) it is maintained at that voltage with no drop. I did this just using a standard fluke DMM, and running 2 amps. The amps I have are an Audison LRx 6.9 and a LRx 1.1k.


----------



## mn_leaf_fan (Aug 4, 2011)

I will recommend the Toyota Avalon.

Very comfortable and quiet platform to start with. Down side may be trying to intergate aftermarket headunits in the dash.

I'm very happy with my 2011 Avalon. I'm currently 'enjoying' the factory system while I plan upgrades.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i will still stick to my original opinion:

the new and the new new beetle, NOT to be confused with the one that just came out, which i think is just called the beetle again.


----------



## eprater1 (Dec 13, 2010)

cruzinbill said:


> Lexus CT 200H>>>>> you get lexus quietness plus being a hybrid with the same drivetrain as the prius you get an electrical system that has a constant 14.8v that does not drop off when you have the music up. Plus its extremely quiet when running.


bet my VW gets better MPG on a 700 mile round trip, looks much nicer, and is way more fun to drive (it will light up the tires) than that eco frendly toyota/lexus wanna be!!!! oh also has more passenger room and trunk space to boot.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

eprater1 said:


> bet my VW gets better MPG on a 700 mile round trip, looks much nicer, and is way more fun to drive (it will light up the tires) than that eco frendly toyota/lexus wanna be!!!! oh also has more passenger room and trunk space to boot.


One of these guys huh.... The car does what's its designed to do period and does it well. Styling is your opinion so doesn't matter, people don't buy an eco car to light up the tires, they buy it for mileage. I doubt it hold more people or cargo, prolly roughly the same. 

I haven't road tripped a Lexus but as for the Prius it takes like 1.3 tanks for 700 mile trip. Average about 55mpg. And I'll take Lexus build quality anyway over vw.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

.

*LOL* , , 

Yaris 2008 sedan:

Well, *may not be the best car for SQ audio out there but...*

I get *42 mpg*

symmetrical dashboard

super quiet (after deadening)

looks fast

paid $13,400 brand new

Looks better than a Corolla...




























*Before and After:*


















ps... note that the MIDs are not in the a-pillars anymore, they went down to the kicks! on first photo.

D.


----------



## psychon (Feb 26, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> i will still stick to my original opinion:
> 
> the new and the new new beetle, NOT to be confused with the one that just came out, which i think is just called the beetle again.



I agree with the New Beetle. Here are some examples of high end installs (although the first and third's overall design were too over the top for me):

DLS - Jaka Seles DLS Galaxy

DLS - Per Sder VW Lime Beetle

DLS - DLS Vertigo

Best car for placing 6.5" mids up on the dash!


----------



## WildNfast (Apr 5, 2011)

I was just sitting in a 2012 BMW M3 about 31 hours ago, that is a B**A** car. I want one! You know it is a fast sucker when I can't even say I looked at speaker placement or what the stock sound system looked like. I just know those racing seats and the 6 speed shifter felt great. (input your joke here about the shifter in my hands). I would love to get that S.O.B. on a track! The sound system thing is a plus. I hope to have one in 12-24 months. I will keep everyone apprised of how the sound system is, if I ever hear it over the 414 HP.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

psychon said:


> I agree with the New Beetle. Here are some examples of high end installs (although the first and third's overall design were too over the top for me):
> 
> DLS - Jaka Seles DLS Galaxy
> 
> ...


i ahve heard no. 1 and 2...and had extensive discussions with Jaka and Per about the car, which is why i am adamant about the beetle lol


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

If the Beetle is not your style, I think the VW CC is a nice car. Fairly symetrical dash:

http://www.automotiveaddicts.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/2009vwccreardashboardtwo01small.jpg


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's something you guys don't get in the US, but I'd love to have for a great install. I imagine you can understand the reasons why. 




















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view



















Perhaps one day when I'm married and have kids I'll go for it.


----------



## eprater1 (Dec 13, 2010)

cruzinbill said:


> One of these guys huh.... The car does what's its designed to do period and does it well. Styling is your opinion so doesn't matter, people don't buy an eco car to light up the tires, they buy it for mileage. I doubt it hold more people or cargo, prolly roughly the same.
> 
> I haven't road tripped a Lexus but as for the Prius it takes like 1.3 tanks for 700 mile trip. Average about 55mpg. And I'll take Lexus build quality anyway over vw.


i appologize for coming of as a dick, didnt mean to be so brash and appologize for that. the passat has tons of cargo space and passenger compartment room. as far as build quality pretty sure they arent far appart, VW may be made in TN but is still German in design and execution. i just wish more peopled realized that you can have a normal looking, full sized, powerfull (for what it is), reliable (300k miles) vehicle without having to rely on batteries or a drop cord.

15k miles on mine since december and an overall average of 45.6mpg.


----------



## eprater1 (Dec 13, 2010)

2011 Lexus CT 200h vs 2012 Volkswagen Passat TDI SE

i was going to reference the above link but digging into it, this has got to be the biggest garbage comparrison i have ever seen. missing info, wrong info....WTF.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

psychon said:


> I agree with the New Beetle. Here are some examples of high end installs (although the first and third's overall design were too over the top for me):
> 
> DLS - Jaka Seles DLS Galaxy
> 
> ...


The first and third car are the same car!


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

nigeDLS said:


> The first and third car are the same car!


Good eye! I do love the last generation Beetle with the the flat dash area an space for the whole sound stage up on the dash but the 1 and 3 links really have nothing to do with a stock Beetle. I mean, come on, the dash has been completely replaced!! :laugh:  Now the 2nd link is at least relevant and a very nice set up. I though someone had done one of these with subs up front like the 5" focal subs? Seems like a natural for that.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

TheHulk9er said:


> I though someone had done one of these with subs up front like the 5" focal subs? Seems like a natural for that.


How about an 11"?

The classic Nick Wingate Beetle
98 Expert SQ Beetle only 6k. miles $11,500 (new pics) - CARSOUND.COM Forum









The French Beetle: french new beetle - CARSOUND.COM Forum


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

I would not own one, but a newer VW Bug looks like a good way to go.


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think the Nissan X-Trail has been mentioned yet, but I almost bought one and in hind-sight I think it would have given me WAY more mounting options and useful acoustic properties to work with. Only downside would be the rectangular shape of the cabin. Symetrical dash with lots of upper storage compartments etc... Though they came out with a new design in some markets recently that did away with the symetrical dash. Though there's not much slope on the windshield, so the PLD's are pretty skewed.

Here's a pro installation in one: Modifikasi Nissan X-Trail SQ - Full Spec Compettition - BosMobil.com









And another in a new model: Heavyweight Fighter - Modifikasi Nissan X-Trail SQ - BosMobil.com


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

bigguy said:


> This.


He was Quoting the Mclaren F1 

I was going to go along these lines, but a bit different.

Aston Martin DBS?

Want something a little more bling? Bently Continental GT.

Bigger? Rolls-Royce Phantom.

Were done here.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

TheHulk9er said:


> Good eye!


Nothing to do with my eye, i know Per and Jaka and have had the privilege of listening to both cars.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Thread revival! Would love to hear more opinions on the subject....


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

SoundSolutions said:


> Best thing to do is for power wire is connect each amp with a separate power using a distribution block, which is essentially a casing that allows one wire to supply power to multiple wires (one wire from the battery goes in and three wires can come out). Home Theatre Car, Marine Audio Video Products Accessories Installation 250-478-0150


Get out of here with that ****


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

mires said:


> Get out of here with that ****


I will say, he got a hit on his site from my dumb a$$


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

REGULARCAB said:


> I will say, he got a hit on his site from my dumb a$$


Haha, Can't say I wasn't tempted.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

SoundSolutions said:


> Learn how to install a car stereo in this simple, step-by-step tutorial from soundsolutionsvictoria. Audio Video Accessories


Learn how to sneak in advertising on a different forum. Douche


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Lstruck said:


> A Peterbuilt..


i second that,being that i drive one for work,i wonder if my boss will let me put a system in my truck,
:laugh:


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SoundJunkie said:


> Not sure if anyone posted the Toyota FJ Cruiser yet but I am loving mine!
> 
> Ability to put BIG midbasses in the doors. I am running L8's (9") and could easily fit a deep 10" in there.
> 
> ...


too bad it`s discontinued.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Any new cars to add to the list?


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

slowsedan01 said:


> Interesting, care to explain the first two?


I had a 1994 Acura Legend coupe and it was probably the best car audio vehicle I have owned, for a lot of reasons:

1. Double DIN radio that was easily replaceable. I think this is the single most important factor for a top notch car stereo. I wish I could change the head unit in my Audi.
2. Huge doors that easily fit a pair of 8 inch woofers, and possibly could have fit 10".
3. The doors were very heavy and well damped, and also had pneumatic closing mechanisms. No need to slam, just touch them closed and they sealed themselves. Great for IB speakers because slamming doors can blow out a surround.
4. Huge trunk was actually larger than the trunk in the 4 door Legend.
5. I had Image Dynamics horns in my Legend and the dash was very well suited for them.
6. The Legend coupe just looked freakin' awesome. Styling so far ahead of its time.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

The new kia optimas are pretty damn good. Flat near symmetrical dash, huge trunk, decent size kicks, and the seats go pretty far back. Relatively quiet in stock form.


----------



## pilk (Sep 21, 2005)

Bringing this back from the way dead. With all the computers intertwined with modern car stereos, what's out there that offers a simple, effective SQ install? Are there some rides that installers like to work on based on speaker size and placement?


----------



## Fish Chris 2 (Dec 18, 2019)

Something big, like a Chevy Tahoe, or an Escalade....
Of course when you say, high end, this could be high end SQ... SPL... or SQL which of course have different space and power requirements.
I think a big SUV would work best for me for a high end SQL setup...


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Fish Chris 2 said:


> Something big, like a Chevy Tahoe, or an Escalade....
> Of course when you say, high end, this could be high end SQ... SPL... or SQL which of course have different space and power requirements.
> I think a big SUV would work best for me for a high end SQL setup...


‘since it is now a decade from 2011 when it was asked, they should be cheaper now.
‘maybe a Merc?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

a capable installer/tuner will be able to build great system in any (reasonable sized) vehicle. I would prefer the one with as much symmetrycal dashboard as possible, the one that have enough space in kicks for a bit larger midbass drivers to fit that could be vented to the rockers or outside. I prefer hatchbacks, but in case of IB sub install I would go with a saloon or with hatch that is closed from passenger cabin.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

I’ve been thinking about this as I’m looking for a new daily driver on a lean budget. 

I think the must haves are double din, and solidly built but relatively simple to work on. 

Additionally a car you want to have for awhile given the money that’s going into it.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

4th Generation Honda Prelude 91 to 96


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

evo9 said:


> 4th Generation Honda Prelude 91 to 96


I would wrangle those Pioneer TS-C520PRS comps you just picked up into the kickpanels of this one. 

Even though it is flat and symmetrical, that double-stair-step dash creates its own issues. 

Unfortunately, with vehicles of this era, they begin to take a lot of maintenance to keep on the road. All the tiny plastic parts and all the rubber vacuum and other hoses start to deteriorate and become brittle and cracked, and all those little parts become a PITA to replace...and expensive. Often NOS replacement parts are no longer available.

And the same for many of the interior finishes and panels...you've gotta be really careful sometimes when removing them because the plastics can be so brittle that they will crack or crumble into dust, or sometimes a sticky/gooey mess due to excessive use of Armour-All. It depends a lot on the environment where the car spent the majority of its life.

My father is a huge Jay Leno-type car collector and restorer. If you saw the BOM and time/labor expense that has gone into restoring some of these vehicles it would blow your mind.


I had a '94 6-speed MT Acura Legend LS Coupe that I bought new. I also had a '91 Legend AT sedan before the '94 coupe. The '94 coupe is still one of my favorite cars. Smooth and powerful 230HP V6 with the 6MT was nice.

The dash was extremely symmetrical with a only a mild and smoothly curved IP shroud or brow (see attached stock photos), and with excellent interior space for a smallish car...and a HUGE trunk for all of my photo gear and 15" subwoofer.  I liked the simple and clean lines of the dash and center console, and the interior in general. Although they weren't all that different, the BMW 3-series' dash and console seemed a lot more busy and cluttered, and not as symmetrical.

In its last iteration, I managed to fit the original old school Illusion Audio ND-8's in the doors, with Diamond Audio 1st Gen Hexacone S500-S HEX Silk 5.25" components in the kickpanels. The source was a Sony CDX-C90 head unit with the XDP-4000X DSP, Arc Audio 4150cxlr, 2100cxl, & 2500cxl amps in the trunk with an Infinity Beta-15x subwoofer in a 1.75cf sealed enclosure. If I still had the vehicle, I would probably try to fit two 15's I.B. in the trunk/rear seat wall.  That system provided me with years of audio nirvana & bliss and it was just a great, fun car to drive. Still kind of miss it!



















1994 BMW 3-series dash for comparision...










The Acura Legend was Japan's answer to the BMW E36 3-series, which also was & is an excellent car for a high-end audio install. Ask Mic Wallace. 


.


----------



## khlae (Dec 31, 2016)

If I'm not driving the vehicle myself... near field studio monitor setup in the back, centrally(ish) seated captains chair. Sorta like the control room out of a recording studio in the back of a van.


----------

